
Why free parking is bad for everyone - jseliger
https://www.vox.com/2014/6/27/5849280/why-free-parking-is-bad-for-everyone
======
Spooky23
This argument, always smugly asserted by folks with parking and cars, is
always irritating to me.

The argument that lower income people don’t drive is particularly noxious. Car
access is a determining factor for employment and access to upward motion. You
can’t get better paying low/moderate skilled jobs without one.

The idyllic urban landscape is as much a fantasy as the suburban paradise.
People ditched cities for a reason.

My grandparents lived the sustainable urban way in Queens. They couldn’t
afford housing near transit so my grandmother pushed a folding shopping basket
to the shopping street every other day. My grandfather had 90-120 minute
commute involving at least 3 transfers via transit. It wasn’t fun, and having
a car transformed their lives in many ways.

